# October Cypripedium macranthos alba



## fundulopanchax (Oct 29, 2007)

This is a plant that broke dormancy while being shipped last fall (a common problem that I have experienced with macranthos) and was finished with growth in March. I have had it in the refrigerator but took it out nearly three weeks ago (I hope to be able to get it back on schedule by the 2009 season). I admired the plant last winter in that it is a very stocky, hardy-looking plant while many macranthos that I have are a bit delicate looking. It is now blooming and it has the nicest flower in shape and size among mac alba's that I have or have seen; a real beauty. I have tied my hands behind my back to keep from selfing it - I need to have the self-control to let it grow fast and go to sleep so I can get it back on schedule.

Ron


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Candace (Oct 29, 2007)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope benilaca sees this. Very nice!


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 29, 2007)

Now I want 1.

Tom


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2007)

It is gorgeous! It also looks pregnant.


----------



## Heather (Oct 30, 2007)

Gorgeous Indeed!


----------

